# UMTS T-Mobile sau langsam - Kein HSPDA ?



## amdintel (11. Januar 2010)

ich habe test halber eine T.Mobil Karte 
im Stick und sage und schreibe 
lächerliche 394 kbps   nur,  
nur  UMTs    kein HSPDA ,
das Stick schaltet auch nicht auf  HSPDA um was normalerweise hier immer passiert wenn ich downlods mache oder einen DSL Speed test.
Angeblich soll ja die Telekom so toll ausgebaut sein das halte ich irgendwie für ein
schlechten Witz?  
Der Empfang selber D1 UMTs ist sehr gut 99 %
aber UMTs kann man hier wohl vergessen mit T-Mobil D1  ?
Bei  meinem Netz Betreiber ist der Empfang schlechter aber dort bekomme ich ohne Problem locker zu jeder Tageszeit HSPDA und eine Datenrate von knapp DSL 5000 Speed .

Wo ran liegt denn das hat T.Com  in Wirklichkeit doch das schlechteste  Netz oder  haben die ständig eine Dauer Störung  ?
oder taugt einfach das D1 T-Mobil Netz nichts ?

Das UMTs Stick was ich habe ist nicht Sim Lock
und kann HSPDA,HSPDA funktioniert auch mit einem anderem Netz ohne Probleme  sehr stabil nur nicht mit D1 hier .
Es war auch wegen dem sehr miesen und sehr unfreundlichen Kunden Services nicht möglich 
heute von T-Mobile überhaupt eine Auskunft zu bekommen zum UMTs Netz,  nun muss ich hier mal fragen.
Vielleicht kennt sich da wer mit aus T.Com und Umts/HSDPA?


----------



## midnight (11. Januar 2010)

*AW: UMTs T-Mobile sau langsam kein HSPDA ?*

Die Telekom hat das beste Netz, Punkt. Nur ist eben auch deren Netz nicht überall ausgebaut, wer weiß in welchem Kaff du keinen Empfang hattest.

Mal ehrlich: Hast du jemals den "Text" gelesen den du da "geschrieben" hast? ...

so far


----------



## amdintel (11. Januar 2010)

*AW: UMTs T-Mobile sau langsam kein HSPDA ?*

#Dein Kommentar ist leider überflüssig
weil Spam ist .


----------



## midnight (11. Januar 2010)

*AW: UMTs T-Mobile sau langsam kein HSPDA ?*

Stimmt, stand halt das drin was du nicht wahrhaben willst, da ist Spam natürlich ne prima Bezeichnung.

so far


----------



## amdintel (12. Januar 2010)

*AW: UMTs T-Mobile sau langsam kein HSPDA ?*

Problem besteht immer noch, mein Stick hat aktulle FW drauf,  das Stick was ich habe hatte selbst T-Mobil  schon mal also an meinem Stick kann es eigentlich nicht liegen ,
weil es im O2 Netz tadellos und stabil funktioniert, hat denn keine eine Idee was man da machen kann, außer diesem Spam der hier rein gepostet wurde und überflüssig ist .


----------



## amdintel (12. Januar 2010)

*AW: UMTs T-Mobile sau langsam kein HSPDA ?*

weiß denn da keiner eine Lösung ?
ich habe jetzt einen völlig anderen Stick am
Start einen G4 HSDPA D1 geht auch  mit diesen nicht, dieser ist ebenfalls Net Lock frei


----------



## 5ki11zzz (13. Januar 2010)

*AW: UMTs T-Mobile sau langsam kein HSPDA ?*

erstmal heißt es immernoch T-Mobile und die telekom hat das best ausgebaute netzt.

Erstmal die frage, kannst du auslesen ob du 3g, 2g, edge oder gprs empfängst? denn es muss nicht daran liegen, das bei euch kein "UMTS" (3g,2g) ausgebaut ist. Denn wenn bei dir im ort viele Leute über T-Mobile surfen, dann ist das meistens der grund für langsame geschwindigkeiten.

Dies liegt daran, das eine einzelne  Mobilfunkzelle zwar mit3g, sprich  bis zu 7,2Mbit ausgebaut sein kann, diese aber trotzdem langsam ist, da sich die Bandbreite der Zelle durch die Teilnehmer teilt, da du nicht wie bei einem Kabelbasierten internetanschluss eine eigeneleitung bis zum backbone hast.
Also lies erstmal aus mit welchemdatendienst die verbindung aufgebaut ist.


----------



## amdintel (13. Januar 2010)

*AW: UMTs T-Mobile sau langsam kein HSPDA ?*

T-Mobile ist Telekom  der gleiche Version mit dem gleichem schlechten Services. 
ich Brauch keine Belehrung was und wie aus gebaut ist allgemein,  
lt. der Verfügbarkeit wird in meiner Straße UMTS/HSDPA bis 7.5 Telekom unterstützt 
in der Praxis ist es aber anderes aus , 
der Empfang ist im Telekom Netz hier besser als O2,
Bin seit einem Jahr Kunde bei O2 Discounter Tarif und  habe permanent HSDPA und erreiche u.a. Gesch. bis knapp DSL 5000 Geschw  . 
mit einem E160 Stick,  
gestern hatte ich ein G4 Stick eines anderen Herstellers ausprobiert das für G4 7.5 ausgelegt ist und damit genau das gleiche bwie mit einem E160 kein HSDPA Telekom nur UMTs  ,
ich wohne in ner Großstadt und nicht auf dem Dorf , Telekom gut Ausgebaut ist ja wohl ein Witz und Leute verarschung ich kann das Gegenteil hier beweise, 
die oder das Ct Magazin ist im übrigens  an diesem Fall interessiert , 
ich  muss nur noch hin schicken die ganzen Daten, so wie der Bench Tests OS vs Telekom.  
mach mal hier die Suche ich hatte hier schon mal rein gepostet unter "wie schnell ist ihre DSL Anschluss vor 1 1/2 Jahr." das war ich genau so wie jetzt um O2 Netz on.

Die Telekom als ich da angerufen hatte , hatten die  permanent immer wieder mit der Bestell Hotline verbunden die mich dann überreden sollten  in einem 24 Monats Vertrag zu wechseln, ich wollte mich aber eigentlich nur über das schlechte Netz dort beschweren  
von dieser Art der Geschäfts  da  werde ich garantiert nicht Kunde nur UMTs arsch langsam .

Der Schaden hier ist ja z.z. nicht so groß Karte hat 9.95 gekostet wo ich 5  € an Stark Guthaben aufgebraucht habe .


----------



## 5ki11zzz (13. Januar 2010)

*AW: UMTs T-Mobile sau langsam kein HSPDA ?*

es gibt noch kein 4g in dt, egal von wem, was willst du also mit nem 4g stick? in stockholm haben sie jetzt grade mal g4 testweise aufgebaut.


----------



## amdintel (13. Januar 2010)

*AW: UMTs T-Mobile sau langsam kein HSPDA ?*

das ändert nichts daran das ich über das Telekom Netz hier kein HSDPA bekomme,
hätte ja sein können das ich einen Fehler gemacht hatte mit meinem E160 weil ich da mit der FW was gemacht hatte um höhere Daten Raten zu bekommen das kein  HSDPA  von Telekom nicht erkennt ? 
ma gut das ich jetzt weis  das mit meinen E160 alles Bestens ist . Das andere geteste  Stick habe ich im Original Zustand verwendet mit der Original FW. das was mir z.z. O2 liefert damit bin ich vollstens zufrieden 6000 erreicht zwar überhaupt nicht aber um die 4000/4500 an Download Rate das reicht und ist mir und für meine Zwecke schnell genug , aber lächerliche 394 kbps  D1 Telekom nur, ist mir eindeutig zu langsam hin und wieder lade ich mal sachen runter die 512 MB haben , das dauert einfach zu lange mit nur 394 kbps.
mit der O2 Karte das andere Stick zeigt im Mobile Planer gleich UMTS/HSDPA an bei der Telekom steht immer nur UMTs auch das einstellen "vorzugsweise UMTS/HSDAP brachte bei beiden Sticks im Telekom Netz keinen erfolgt "


----------



## rebel4life (13. Januar 2010)

*AW: UMTs T-Mobile sau langsam kein HSPDA ?*

Laptop zur Hand? Wenn ja einfach mal draußen schnell testen.

Kann sein, dass bei dir das D1 Netz nicht so gut ausgebaut ist wie das von anderen Anbietern.


----------



## AchtBit (13. Januar 2010)

*AW: UMTs T-Mobile sau langsam kein HSPDA ?*

Wie auch. Hast Du dir schon mal die Tarife angesehn??

Mit der T-SchneckenMobil Tagesflat hast 400kbit Bandbreite. Musst dir wenigstens keine Sorgen um das max. 1gig Tagesvolumen machen.


----------



## amdintel (13. Januar 2010)

*AW: UMTs T-Mobile sau langsam kein HSPDA ?*

nichts von Beiden PC, der PC wiegt 20kg  *g*
nen Handy mit UMts besitze ich nicht, 
zwei Sticks unterschiedlicher Hersteller,
das eine soll ein recht gutes sein, das ist das was ich gestern ausprobiert hatte und bis zu  G4 kann, es  ist ausgeschlossen das es an den Sticks liegt ,ja kann sein, aber Telekom wirbt ja damit das beste Netz angeblich zu haben das O2 Netz ist hier auch schlechter vom Empfang ohne Ext, Antenne in der Wohnung 3 Balken  Telekom alle Balken Empfangs Stärke ,.O2 da hab ich mir mit einer Ext. Antenne beholfen , aber auch ohne Ext. Antenne mit schwachem Empfang bekommen ich bei O2 ohne Probleme permanent HSDPA 
 komisch  nee ?


----------



## 5ki11zzz (13. Januar 2010)

*AW: UMTs T-Mobile sau langsam kein HSPDA ?*

dann is die telekom zelle in deiner nähe wohl noch nicht mit hsdpa ausgebaut. geh doch mal wo anders mit dem stick hin und probier es da


----------



## AchtBit (13. Januar 2010)

*AW: UMTs T-Mobile sau langsam kein HSPDA ?*



5ki11zzz schrieb:


> es gibt noch kein 4g in dt, egal von wem, was willst du also mit nem 4g stick? in stockholm haben sie jetzt grade mal g4 testweise aufgebaut.


 

Ich nehm mal an er meint das Branding des Sticks.

4g Systems. Ich hab nämlich auch einen.


----------



## amdintel (13. Januar 2010)

*AW: UMTs T-Mobile sau langsam kein HSPDA ?*

meine Sticks sind alle free no Netz Sperre und no Sim Lock *g*, also die funktionieren im jedem Netz .


----------



## AchtBit (13. Januar 2010)

*AW: UMTs T-Mobile sau langsam kein HSPDA ?*

Wer sich zum jetzigen Zeitpunkt noch einen gelocken Stick anschafft, der gehört damit verprügelt.


----------



## amdintel (13. Januar 2010)

*AW: UMTs T-Mobile sau langsam kein HSPDA ?*

kuck dir mal die Werte  an 
die Messungen habe ich natürlich nachts gemacht um
ein möglichst gutes Ergebnss zu bekommen.

mit dem  Debitel Stick erreiche ich im O2 Netz etwas bessere Werte beim Download und deutlich bessere Werte beim Upgrade weil das ein 7.5. ist und das E160 ein 3.5 

( E160 andere FW als Original *g*)
links Messung O2 Netz im Sommer 2009 mit E160
rechts Messung D1 t-Mobile 10.01.2010  E160 und Debitel G4 Stick


----------



## midnight (13. Januar 2010)

*AW: UMTs T-Mobile sau langsam kein HSPDA ?*

Naja nun, auch T-Mobile kann eben nicht überall ausbauen - wenn ich mir angucke wie sies mim DSL handhaben, dann kommt das UMTS-Netz doch noch halbwegs schnell voran. Wo wohnst du denn nun? Vielleicht gibts in deiner Gegend einfach zu viele T-Mobiler oder O2 hat halt einfach da ausgebaut und außer dir nutzt es kaum einer.

so far


----------



## amdintel (13. Januar 2010)

*AW: UMTs T-Mobile sau langsam kein HSPDA ?*

hab  noch mal editiert  kuck dir mal meinen Beitrag an 
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/1437664-post18.html

tcja wie ist denn so die Meinung  darüber im Internet werben beide Provider 
mit UMTs/HSDPA was O2 an meinen Wohnort und Straße nahe zu gut ein hält,
die Telekom aber nicht 
(Verfügbarkeits Check auf deren Web Seite )

das  wird lt. Internet Daten an meiner Adresse Stadt/ Strraße unterstützt  ,
ist das also Betrug was die Telekom da macht ?
wie ist Eure Meinung ?


----------



## 5ki11zzz (13. Januar 2010)

*AW: UMTs T-Mobile sau langsam kein HSPDA ?*



amdintel schrieb:


> hab  noch mal editiert  kuck dir mal meinen Beitrag an
> http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/1437664-post18.html
> 
> tcja wie ist denn so die Meinung  darüber im Internet werben beide Provider
> ...



meiner meinung nach alles ok, steht ja da, das umts geht und das stimmt ja, umts hat ja nun mal nicht zwingend 3,5 oder 7,5 Mbit da diese ja nur mit HSDPA zu erreichen sind, welche ja nunmal eine erweiterung von UMTS sind. davon mal ab, das das keine telekomseite ist, die dir das sagt.


----------



## amdintel (13. Januar 2010)

*AW: UMTs T-Mobile sau langsam kein HSPDA ?*

ist nicht ok , falls du lesen kannst ?
steht da UMTS/HSDPA
und HSDPA  ist und es ist real so das bis  zu 7.5 wo bei 7.5 wohl kaum erreicht werden,
darum geht es hier aber NICHT ! SONDERN : 
hier wird aber nicht ein mal HSDPA erreicht im Telekom Netz sondern nur Standard UMTS.
lt. Aussage des Providers wird bis zu UMTS/HSDPA jee nach Wohngebiet und mein 
Wohngebiet ist mit UMTS/HSDPA   im Telekom
Netz siehe oben Anhang .


----------



## AchtBit (13. Januar 2010)

*AW: UMTs T-Mobile sau langsam kein HSPDA ?*

Es scheint so ihr könnt beide nicht lesen.

T-Mobil stellt nur Vertragskunden den HSPA/HSDPA Modus zur Verfügung. Prepaid ist nur 0,4 Mbit UMTS bereitgestellt.

Ausserdem hat das nix mit dem Ausbau zu tun. Träger ist grundsätzlich das UMTS Signal. HSDPA ist nur ein Protokoll das Daten speziell packt um einen höheren Datendurchsatz zu ermöglichen.

Da es nur eine softwarespezifisches Methode ist, sollte bald jeder der UMTS empfängt mit HSDPA/HSUPA übertragen können.

Nur wollen die Provider im Moment dafür fett bezahlt werden. Bei O2 muss man z.B einen seperaten Vertrag für HSDPA abschliessen. Der ist doppelt so teuer und bietet nicht mal ein viertel soviel Datenvolumen wie der Standard Vertrag.

Auch hier müssen Prepaid User noch in die Röhre gucken, da O2 Hi-Speed Transfer Vertrags exclusiv ist


----------



## amdintel (13. Januar 2010)

*AW: UMTs T-Mobile sau langsam kein HSPDA ?*

wahrscheinlich fällt dir das lesen und googlen auch etwas schwer ?


Xtra Pac T-Mobile web'n'walk Stick4) 
 Handy vergleichen 
HSDPA bis 7,2 MBit/s
-----

quelle :Handy Xtra Pac T-Mobile web'n'walk Stick mit Vertrag und ohne Vertrag bei T-Mobile

und wieso habe ich HSDPA als Prepaid Kunde 
wo anders ?


----------



## AchtBit (13. Januar 2010)

*AW: UMTs T-Mobile sau langsam kein HSPDA ?*



amdintel schrieb:


> wahrscheinlich fällt dir das lesen und googlen auch etwas schwer ?
> 
> 
> Xtra Pac T-Mobile web'n'walk Stick4)
> ...


 
Ja scheinbar machen sies jetzt. Hier in meiner Tarifliste(2 Monate alte Computer Missbildung) sind noch die 2,95 und 384kbit für die dayflat von t-mobil gelistet.
Aber das gilt nur wenn Du das Xtra Pack nimmst. Sonst wahrscheinlich immer noch die 384kbit. Zumindest alle anderen Tarife haben noch diese Bandbreite.
und 5 Euro pro Tag. Die laufen doch nicht rund.

Ja, die HSDPA Anzeige bei der Verbindung bedeutet nur, dass du dieses Protokoll verwendest. Tatsächlich interresiert nur wieviel Daten wie schnell ankommen. Im HSDPA Modus kann das zw. 384kbit und 7,2mbit liegen. Leider geizen die Anbieter noch mit der Bandbreite und verscherbeln die lieber mit exclusiv Vertrag.


----------



## rebel4life (13. Januar 2010)

*AW: UMTs T-Mobile sau langsam kein HSPDA ?*

Schon mal die Wochenflatrate von Vodafone ausprobiert?

Ich werde die mir nämlich auch mal genauer anschauen, wenn man mal ne Woche unterwegs ist, ist die recht günstig, könntest ja zum ausweichen falls dein Traffic zu hoch wird nehmen.


----------



## amdintel (13. Januar 2010)

*AW: UMTs T-Mobile sau langsam kein HSPDA ?*

>Ja, die HSDPA Anzeige bei der Verbindung bedeutet <

hääää?
ich glaube mit deinem Monitor stimmt was nicht,
lies am besten alles noch mal .

im Telekom Netz habe ich keine HSDPA Anzeige ,
sondern nur eine UMTS ,
bei O2 steht UMTS/HSDPA,
der Stick E160 zeigt hell Bau an wenn HSDPA Mode, bei UMTS  normales Blau .


----------



## AchtBit (16. Januar 2010)

*AW: UMTs T-Mobile sau langsam kein HSPDA ?*



amdintel schrieb:


> >Ja, die HSDPA Anzeige bei der Verbindung bedeutet <
> 
> hääää?
> ich glaube mit deinem Monitor stimmt was nicht,
> ...


 
Wie oft denn noch. Was der anzeigt, sagt nur etwas über das verwendete Protokoll aus. Es kann das HSDPA Protokoll verwendet werden aber nur UMTS Geschwindigkeit relative Geschwindigkeit verfügbar sein. Bei uns ists so, das die Verbindung HSDPA ist und die Geschwindigkeit HSPA(3,6Mbit/s) entspricht.

Wenn nur UMTS da steht, dann ist keine höhere Übertragung(max.384kbit/s) möglich.

Weie gesagt alle Übertragungsarten basieren auf der UMTS Technik. Die Bandbreite wird nur durch ein entsprechendes Protokoll gesteigert.


----------



## amdintel (16. Januar 2010)

ja richtig und bei D1 steht nur UMTS
bei O2 UMTS/HSDPA am Bench Test oben kannste 
selber sehen das mit dem D1 Netz hier kein
HSDPA erreicht wird 
das habe ich mit zwei verschiedenen UMTS Modem hier ausprobiert.
Telekom Mobil das angeblich beste ausgebaute Netz was nicht ein mal in der Großstadt HSDPA hat .


----------



## AchtBit (16. Januar 2010)

amdintel schrieb:


> Telekom Mobil das angeblich beste ausgebaute Netz was nicht ein mal in der Großstadt HSDPA hat .


 
Ich habs doch gesagt, dass Telekom laut Bild(Ausgabe 11/09), nur UMTS für Prepaid Kunden anbietet.


----------



## AchtBit (17. Januar 2010)

LOL O2 ist grad im Arsch.  

Unbegrenztes Volumen und Flat dauer.


----------



## rebel4life (17. Januar 2010)

> * Unbegrenztes Datenvolumen für 25 € mtl.
> * Surfen Sie so viel Sie möchten auf dem Laptop und auf dem Handy
> * Zu jeder Zeit und an allen Orten
> * Geschwindigkeits-Drosselung ab 5 GB danach surfen Sie mit GPRS-Geschwindigkeit



Haben die da ne Aktion, denn in der Beschreibung steht ja, dass ab 5GB Schluss ist.

Ende März werde ich mir dann aber eh den Bundeswehrtarif holen, hoffentlich haben die da noch ne Aktion.


----------



## AchtBit (17. Januar 2010)

Was willst denn mit 5gig? Ist doch fürn Arsch. Ich hab seit gestern bereits 3,5 gig geladen


----------



## rebel4life (17. Januar 2010)

Ab 5GB wird gedrosselt. Unbegrenzt versteh ich darin, dass man auch noch mit 10GB Traffic mit HSDPA surfen kann.


----------



## IFabian123 (17. Januar 2010)

Lol...
Ich habe durschnittlich ein verbindung von 40 kbps
Krieg manchmal 45 kbps
Sollte ich mich bei der Telekom beschweren???
Hab keinen Bock mehr 12 stunden für ein GB zu warten, z.B. Wenn ich Patch lade.


----------



## 5ki11zzz (18. Januar 2010)

IFabian123 schrieb:


> Lol...
> Ich habe durschnittlich ein verbindung von 40 kbps
> Krieg manchmal 45 kbps
> Sollte ich mich bei der Telekom beschweren???
> Hab keinen Bock mehr 12 stunden für ein GB zu warten, z.B. Wenn ich Patch lade.




Versuch es, aber erfolg wirst du nciht haben, denke ich.

Da man erstens bei keinem mobilen oder kabelgebundenem Datendienst bandbreite garantiert bekommt und es in deutschland noch kein anrecht auf Breitband gibt. Wobei im zuge des Breitbandausbaus vom Bund ein Breitbandanschluss bei 1Mbit sprich dsl1000 beginnt somit sind dann auch nur 128kbyte/s möglich sind, was meiner meinung nach auch schon lange nicht mehr zeitgemäß ist.


----------



## amdintel (18. Januar 2010)

rebel4life schrieb:


> Ab 5GB wird gedrosselt. Unbegrenzt versteh ich darin, dass man auch noch mit 10GB Traffic mit HSDPA surfen kann.


hääääääääääää?
was faselst du da von Traffic ?
ich hatte die Karte in mein Stick rein gesteckt, HSDPA ging von Anfang an nicht im D1 Netz hier, habe überhaupt gar keine Downloads damit gemacht in der sehr kurzen Zeit von nur 15 min wo ich das festgestellt hatte und einen Tag später war es leider auch nicht anderes.
Wie gesagt kaum benutzt und nur 15 min normal im Web.  und den DSL Bench Test paar mal gemacht. T Mobil  verweigert mir darüber übrigens  die Auskunft was es sich damit Auf sich hat, warum nur UMTSs  möglich ist, aber einen Vertrag von 2 Jahren wollen die sofort machen wurde immer wieder zur Auftrags Annahme Verbunden, recht seltsame Geschäft Gebaren finde ich .
Naja werd wohl  meinen alten Provider weiter die treue halten das mit T Mobil war irgendwie nix , währe halt nur für mich einfacher gewesen die Karte aufzuladen aber nur UMts ist das mir einfach zu langsam auf Dauer, wenn ich da so an die Treiber Updates Nvidia denke oder Services Packs für Windows nee ne.. das mit UMTs nur oh gott.


----------



## Pixelplanet (18. Januar 2010)

amdintel schrieb:


> hääääääääääää?
> was faselst du da von Traffic ?
> ich hatte die Karte in mein Stick rein gesteckt, HSDPA ging von Anfang an nicht im D1 Netz hier, habe überhaupt gar keine Downloads damit gemacht in der sehr kurzen Zeit von nur 15 min wo ich das festgestellt hatte und einen Tag später war es leider auch nicht anderes.
> Wie gesagt kaum benutzt und nur 15 min normal im Web.  und den DSL Bench Test paar mal gemacht. T Mobil  verweigert mir darüber übrigens  die Auskunft was es sich damit Auf sich hat, warum nur UMTSs  möglich ist, aber einen Vertrag von 2 Jahren wollen die sofort machen wurde immer wieder zur Auftrags Annahme Verbunden, recht seltsame Geschäft Gebaren finde ich .
> Naja werd wohl  meinen alten Provider weiter die treue halten das mit T Mobil war irgendwie nix , währe halt nur für mich einfacher gewesen die Karte aufzuladen aber nur UMts ist das mir einfach zu langsam auf Dauer, wenn ich da so an die Treiber Updates Nvidia denke oder Services Packs für Windows nee ne.. das mit UMTs nur oh gott.




wie wäre es wenn du mal alle posts lesen würdest statt die leute hier blöd an zu machen ?

er bezieht sich auf den Post von AchtBit


----------



## UnnerveD (18. Januar 2010)

*@amdintel*

Die Aussage von rebel4life:



> Zitat von *rebel4life*
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


_
bezieht sich auf den davor angesprochenen O2 Tarif, bei dem ab 5GB Traffic eine Drosselung der Verbindung durchgeführt wird. Das hat also absolut nichts mit dir und deinem Problem zu tun.

Was sich für mich momentan nicht erschließt ist, warum du freiwillig die Hürden von UMTS auf dich nimmst, wo du doch mitten in der Großstadt wohnst (und da idR auch DSL verfügbar sein sollte), wo jeder DSL Provider ein besseres Preis-Leistungsverhältnis bietet...

Wie dem auch sei, dass du nur UMTS Geschwindigkeit bei T-Mobile erreichst ist angesichst des Prepaid"vertrags" völlig normal, solange du nicht gerade die web'n'Walk Tagesflat nutzt - da hast du dann bis zu 7,2Mbit/s, kostet allerdings auch 4,95€ pro Tag. siehe hier
Warum sie dir den 24Monats-Vertrag anbieten ist doch klar: Zum einen verdienen sie mehr Geld (als wenn du nur per UMTS surfst) und zum Anderen kannst du dann endlich auch mal HSDPA nutzen (was du ja an der Hotline betont hast).

Wie dem auch sei - keiner zwingt dich t-Mobile zu nutzen: wenn du bisher mit anderen Anbietern zB. O2 keinerlei Probleme hattest, dann bleib doch bei denen . erspart dir eine Menge Ärger...

mfG



_


----------



## amdintel (18. Januar 2010)

IFabian123 schrieb:


> Lol...
> Ich habe durschnittlich ein verbindung von 40 kbps
> Krieg manchmal 45 kbps
> Sollte ich mich bei der Telekom beschweren???
> Hab keinen Bock mehr 12 stunden für ein GB zu warten, z.B. Wenn ich Patch lade.


Beschweren  und wenn die nicht reagieren  Vertrag kündigen,
die anderen Postings  hier am besten Ignorieren die immer wieder  was von Daten    Datenvolumen  faseln das so zu sagen mir immer versuchen ein reden zu wollen ohne überhaupt Kenntnis  davon zu haben , 
hat überhaupt nichts damit zu tun das hier generell scheinbar kein HSDPA von T-Mobil zur Verfügung steht sondern nur einfaches  billiges UMTs, T- Mobil wirbt ja damit das beste Ausgebaute Netz angeblich zu haben  und überall sei angeblich UMTS HTSPA verfügbar?  
Vom Planer am besten noch ein Screen Copy machen wo erkennbar ist was geleiofert wird ,
wahrscheinlich bei dir nur GPRS ?
so wie  kein HSDPA vorhanden ist das man was hin der Hand hat . 
40 kbps ist wirklich heute eine Zumutung grade weil die ganzen Updates für den PC recht umfangreich sind  da ist ja selbst mein 56 K Modem noch einen tick schneller.


@Pixelplanet 
die ganzen Leute hier sind nur zwei die Stuss schreiben mit Daten Volumen, 
ich nutzte seit einem Jahr UMTs/HSDPA allerdings nicht von T- Mobil  und brauche garantiert darüber keine Belehrung was Taffic Drosslung ist .


----------



## AchtBit (18. Januar 2010)

amdintel schrieb:


> hat überhaupt nichts damit zu tun das hier generell scheinbar kein HSDPA von T-Mobil zur Verfügung steht sondern nur einfaches billiges UMTs, T- Mobil wirbt ja damit das beste Ausgebaute Netz angeblich zu haben und überall sei angeblich UMTS HTSPA verfügbar?


 

Ne, T-Mobil stellt usdpa zu Verfügung aber eben nur via Vertrag oder mit dem neuen Xtra Tarif(Dayflat 4.95).

Es ist nicht nur das best ausgebaute Netz sonder im Prinzip auch das einzige. Da T-Mobil eine Tochter Gesellschaft der Mobilcom und diese wiederum eine Partnergesellschaft von Debitel, simmt das auf jeden Fall indirekt. Debitel ist soweit ich weis der einzige Provider für mobile Funk Netze


----------



## amdintel (18. Januar 2010)

Debitel = Mobilcom = Freenet !
die haben aber wahrscheinlich andere Tarife und Daten Volumen Verträge  das handelt jeder Discounter Anbieter eh meist für sich selber aus. ich  bleibe erst ma meinem alten Provider treu läuft alles rund 
T-Mobil bekommt von mir einen Cent mehr für den langsamen Schrott .


----------



## fuddles (18. Januar 2010)

usdpa???

HSDPA und UMTS

Hab mich ja bis jetzt köstlich amüsiert über diesen Thread.

Aber das setzt die Krone auf.  



> Es ist nicht nur das best ausgebaute Netz sonder im Prinzip auch das einzige. Da T-Mobil eine Tochter Gesellschaft der Mobilcom und diese wiederum eine Partnergesellschaft von Debitel, simmt das auf jeden Fall indirekt.



*T-Mobile* = Tochtergesellschaft der Deutschen Telekom AG

*Mobilcom-Debitel* = Zusammenschluß der Firmen Mobilcom und Debitel ( keine Parntergesellschaft, sondern eine Firma )



> Debitel ist soweit ich weis der einzige Provider für mobile Funk Netze



Phonehouse? und all die anderen, was ist mit denen? 




> Es ist nicht nur das best ausgebaute Netz sonder im Prinzip auch das einzige.



UMTS/ HSDPA wird von Eplus, o2 , T-Mobile und Vodafone angeboten.
EDGE bieten ebenfalls alle 4 Netzbetreiber mit eigenen Netzen an.
GPRS ist von allen 4 Anbietern weit über 90% ausgebaut.
Hinuzkommen etliche virtuelle Netzbetreiber ( zb. One ) und private UMTS Zellen.

Der Thread ist echt zu mwegschmeißen


----------



## amdintel (18. Januar 2010)

mal an die eigene Nase fassen bevor man über andere richtet 
du ein  s,g, besser wisser ? Eplus hat noch kein  HSDPA woll die aber ausbauen


----------



## fuddles (18. Januar 2010)

Sicherlich hat Eplus HSDPA. 
Haste jetzt speziell was gesucht was ich falsch gemacht haben könnte, wie? Freuste dich jetzt, was? Aber du bist in dem Thread eh der große Experte der die Thematik einfach nicht versteht.

Eplus hat in mehreren Städten das HSDPA gestartet. Siehe hier zB.

Und ja mit Sicherheit weiß ich es besser wie du Unkundiger.
Mag auch daran liegen das ich das beruflich mache 

Also wie du bereits mehrfach aufgefordert worden bist:
_Erst denken, dann informieren und wenns unbedingt, sein muss schreib was dazu._


----------



## IFabian123 (18. Januar 2010)

Ok ich werde da mal anrufen oder mail schreiben
Jedoch habe ich diese Woche wenig Zeit
Werde mal schauen wann..,


----------



## amdintel (20. Januar 2010)

fuddles schrieb:


> Sicherlich hat Eplus HSDPA.
> Haste jetzt speziell was gesucht was ich falsch gemacht haben könnte, wie? Freuste dich jetzt, was? Aber du bist in dem Thread eh der große Experte der die Thematik einfach nicht versteht.
> 
> Eplus hat in mehreren Städten das HSDPA gestartet. Siehe hier zB.
> ...


bei uns hat eplus nur umts und kein hsdpa


----------



## elemer (20. Januar 2010)

fuddles schrieb:


> Hab mich ja bis jetzt köstlich amüsiert über diesen Thread.



Ich könnte auch nur noch abbrechen! 

Aber dass sich hier so viele Menschen dumm von der Seite anreden lassen und trotzdem weiterhin versuchen, den "Unkundigen" kundig zu machen, spricht sehr für dieses Forum


----------



## AchtBit (21. Januar 2010)

fuddles schrieb:


> usdpa???
> 
> HSDPA und UMTS
> 
> ...


 
oh..wow  ..wer nen Typo findet kann ihn behalten.

Was die wirtschaftliche Konstellation der Netzbetreiber angeht, ist mir eigentlich ziemlich Ralle, da es hier eigentlich um, wer was anbietet, geht.


----------



## amdintel (21. Januar 2010)

hab mich beim Anbieter beschwert die 5 € Start Guthaben für zwei Tage zu langsames Internet aufgebraucht  und die Karte in der Toilette entsorgt,
ist schon richtig der Anbieter meinte auch das für Prepet Kunden auf UMTS gedrosselt ist, 
mit so einem Lahmen Zugang kann man seinen PC nur schwer aktualisieren. 
bleibe meinen alten Anbieter also  weiter treu mittlerweile hat der erfreulicherweise dafür gesorgt, das es mehr Aufladestellen gibt  ist also jetzt für mich keine lange Autofahrt mehr um mein Stick auf zu laden  das geht  mit anderen Karten nicht vom gleichem Netz hat der Provider sperrt  aber egal so wie es jetzt ist, ist es auch ok für mich .


----------

